# Help compiling ralink drivers for rt3573

## galanom

Hi,

I have a Cisco/Linksys AE3000 (13b1:003b) (chipset ralink 3573) 3x3 11n usb dongle.

Chipset is not supported by in-kernel rt2800usb yet.

Downloaded drivers from ralink, trying to compile them and get:

```

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2321: error: unknown field ‘private’ specified in initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2321: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2322: error: unknown field ‘num_private’ specified in initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2322: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2322: warning: (near initialization for ‘rt28xx_iw_handler_def’)

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2323: error: unknown field ‘private_args’ specified in initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2323: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2323: warning: (near initialization for ‘rt28xx_iw_handler_def’)

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2324: error: unknown field ‘num_private_args’ specified in initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2324: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2324: warning: (near initialization for ‘rt28xx_iw_handler_def’)

make[2]: *** [/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/local/src/20120911_RT3573_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0_Rev1_DPO/os/linux] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.4-pf'

make: *** [LINUX] Error 2

```

My kernel is 3.5.4-pf, tried different gcc's, linux firmware is 20120924, I tried to compile in CONFIG_RT2X00 and even CONFIG_RT2800USB in case they need to pull a library I didn't have.

Also tried other versions found on the net.

I had no luck, always the same error.

My uname -a if it matters: Linux localhost 3.5.4-pf #4 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 5 00:32:51 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8800 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I googled a bit, many people experienced similar errors but were for other chipset of ralink, that was at staging drivers at then kernel 3.0, I could not extrapolate anything useful info...

Any help?

----------

## s4e8

enable intel IPW2200 driver

----------

## swimmer

Wow thank you very much!!! This was very helpful for me to get my rt5572 driver built as well  :Smile: 

Now I only have to get a connection to my router ...  :Wink: 

----------

## galanom

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> enable intel IPW2200 driver

 

To my surprise, it worked!! Thank you.

My next problem:

I try to search for APs but wicd immediately returns that no one was found.

With 3.5.4-pf system crashed within a couple of minutes (pid: kworker)

I downloaded 3.6.1-pf (which is a 3.6.0 patched actually) and deselected CONFIG_RT2800USB  but kept CONFIG_RT2X00

I recompiled ralink driver, but no luck. At least the system with the new kernel does not hang anymore.

My only change to ralink source apart from the addition of usb id, is setting HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT to "y".

A piece of dmesg:

```

[  231.369871] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a846b0!

[  231.369879] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a84728!

[  231.369883] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a847a0!

[  231.369887] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a84638!

[  231.369892] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a844d0!

[  231.369896] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a84548!

[  231.369900] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a4e9b8!

[  231.369903] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a3d828!

[  231.369907] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a3d8a8!

[  231.369911] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a4eb48!

[  231.369915] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a4e8c8!

[  231.369920] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a4eac8!

[  231.371963] -->RTUSBVenderReset

[  231.372081] <--RTUSBVenderReset

[  231.601541] Key1Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  231.601575] Key2Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  231.601606] Key3Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  231.601636] Key4Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  231.602469] 1. Phy Mode = 5

[  231.602475] 2. Phy Mode = 5

[  231.602499] NVM is Efuse and its size =3c[3c0-3fb] 

[  231.716465] 3. Phy Mode = 5

[  231.720093] AntCfgInit: primary/secondary ant 0/1

RTMPSetPhyMode: channel is out of range, use first channel=1 

[  231.778336] MCS Set = ff ff ff 00 01

[  231.789711] <==== rt28xx_init, Status=0

[  231.791359] 0x1300 = 00064300

```

However the most interesting was iwconfig:

```

ra0       Ralink STA  ESSID:"11n-AP"  Nickname:"RT2870STA"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

What is the "11n-AP"? There is no such an AP in range! At least my onboard wifi card did not see it.

The led of the stick flashes continuously all the time, as it is indeed connected.

Any ideas?

ps: I have not disabled my other wifi card (iwlwifi), is this a problem?

----------

